# Postfix and dovecot hosting multiple mail



## hockey97 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi, I am using Postfix and Dovecot servers with mysql database. Currently I am able to host multiple e-mail accounts for one domain. I followed a tutorial to be able to use multiple domain names e-mails with multiple users. Yet, currently found out that one domain name works and yet own two and have set up two domain names to use a mail server. I want to know how to effectively host multiple domains e-mails for multiple users?

Is there any good tutorial or reading material to show how to setup it up. Also where in the setup should I focus my attention to make the domain name variable?


----------



## ecazamir (Jun 30, 2012)

You can get some inspiration from here.


----------

